# FDA Finally Cracks Down!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if any of you saw this on your t.v. news channel, but it finally looks like pet food manufacturers are in the hot seat..here is an article with the details...all I have to say is, "it's about time!"

FDA proposes tougher rules on pet food safety - Los Angeles Times


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Quoting from article:


"Phillips said the industry has reduced its sourcing from China since the 2007 melamine controversy because of the public outcry and consumer demands for alternative sources of pet food.

"There's very little pet food from China anymore," Phillips said. "Not that there isn't any, but it's declined quite a bit. I think the involvement of the FDA working actively with entities in China is helping keep the remaining food safe. It's not fool-proof, considering the current jerky problem."

China is still the nation's leading foreign supplier of pet food, accounting for nearly half of the $691 million imported last year, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture."

If it has declined quite a bit why are there so many animals still dying? What does quite a bit mean in terms of real decrease? I hope this is more than just talk & that it really does make a difference.  
Skeptical? Yes.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Quoting from article:
> 
> 
> "Phillips said the industry has reduced its sourcing from China since the 2007 melamine controversy because of the public outcry and consumer demands for alternative sources of pet food.
> ...


Yes, I am skeptical, too. And, this is why ...

I wonder how many people know that an extremely high percentage of fish and chicken, intended for human consumption ... is imported from China into this country. That is in addition to rice and other food products. The conditions under which these foods are grown and processed in China is appalling and sickening.

And, forget trusting labels anymore ... "natural flavors and ingredients" can mean anything ... just because it is labeled natural doesn't mean it is good for us or our pets.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I really wish they would crack down on it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am skeptical, too...however, I did come across another article that said 180 food plants have closed down in China...also recently in the news, the FDA claims it is going to stop meat producers from feeding their livestock antibiotics...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, I am skeptical, too. And, this is why ...
> 
> I wonder how many people know that an extremely high percentage of fish and chicken, intended for human consumption ... is imported from China into this country. That is in addition to rice and other food products. The conditions under which these foods are grown and processed in China is appalling and sickening.
> 
> And, forget trusting labels anymore ... "natural flavors and ingredients" can mean anything ... just because it is labeled natural doesn't mean it is good for us or our pets.


Even horse manure is "natural!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, I am skeptical, too. And, this is why ...
> 
> I wonder how many people know that an extremely high percentage of fish and chicken, intended for human consumption ... is imported from China into this country. That is in addition to rice and other food products. The conditions under which these foods are grown and processed in China is appalling and sickening.
> 
> And, forget trusting labels anymore ... "natural flavors and ingredients" can mean anything ... just because it is labeled natural doesn't mean it is good for us or our pets.





edelweiss said:


> Even horse manure is "natural!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Exactly!!

And, in regard to labeling ... I learned yet another lesson about labeling before Snowball had his rabies vaccine shot. He did have the Merial IMRAB 3TF vaccination ... however, our vet office was using Pfizer for most of their patients. Snowball's vet and I checked Pfizer's label ... and, guess what? ... thimerosal is NOT listed on the label. However, if you call Pfizer, as we did, they will confirm that thimerosal IS in their rabies vaccine. So, now I wonder what else is in hidden in other food products we use.

Oh ... and, last month *The Fresh Market* upscale grocery store came to our neighborhood. So upscale that they don't allow grocery carts to go out to the cars ... LOL So, upscale, that unless you are really wealthy ... you don't need a shopping cart ... because the store is so expensive that the normal person coud go broke with an extra small shopping bag! A shopping cart full of groceries might cause one to go into debt. LOL 

Okay, so we just had to see what the new store looked like. When I walked inside, I felt so out of place with my cane. I felt like I was in the land of The Stephford Wives ... everything was so perfect looking ... even the produce. So, what does this have to do with the price of eggs in China ... and, this thread?

Felix bought a coconut cake from The Fresh Market. First of all, the market advertises freshly baked products. Not so. Well, I think they bake bread there. I looked at the label on the cake and one of the ingredients was PROPYLENE GLYCOL! That, my friends, is anti-freeze! Google ... *Antifreeze in your ice cream* if you don't believe this is not added into food products ... and, it IS NOT required to be on the label. Please take a few minutes to read this. 

Anti-freeze is used in other food products, like bakery goods, to retain moisture. In my opinion, it can also give us cancer ... and, kill us.
http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/antifreeze-in-your-ice-cream-2/

So, that is yet another reason why I am skeptical of what the FDA or anyone is telling us right now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Even horse manure is "natural!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 :smrofl::smrofl:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> And, in regard to labeling ... I learned yet another lesson about labeling before Snowball had his rabies vaccine shot. He did have the Merial IMRAB 3TF vaccination ... however, our vet office was using Pfizer for most of their patients. Snowball's vet and I checked Pfizer's label ... and, guess what? ... thimerosal is NOT listed on the label. However, if you call Pfizer, as we did, they will confirm that thimerosal IS in their rabies vaccine. So, now I wonder what else is in hidden in other food products we use.
> 
> ...


 I nominate you Marie to go up there and crack down on the FDA..you are awesome, girl!:chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------

